# Should we fix our household energy bills ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our gas and electricity suppliers are due to come up for renewal soon. We have a choice of fixing the price we pay for gas and electricity for periods from 1 to 3 years for not a vast amount more than we pay at the moment on a one year fixed deal.

Should we go for one year or longer or will energy prices remain much the same as they are now ?

All predictions gratefully received !


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone's guess - sorry not to be more helpful!

There are so many imponderables and uncertainties. The rate of World economic growth has slowed so that takes a bit of pressure off and meanwhile additional supplies from the Middle East and shale reserves in North America mean that there isn't a shortage of capacity. OPEC can't seem to agree fully on the way forward although they obviously want higher prices and reached some agreement last year. However will Sterling weaken against the US$ any more? The US economy seems to be doing well so that's possible or is it in the price already? However as the US economy grows then there will be an increase in demand for energy. Meanwhile what about Russia and Venezuela? The former is a bigger producer than Saudi but has said it will cut production to support OPEC and the latter is in a mess

Then if there are any major political upsets or wars in the world, particularly the Middle East, prices could go up. 

I think the opportunity is far greater for prices to go up than down and most certainly the amount they can go up by is far more than the amount they can go by down. I would therefore fix if my fixed rate was coming up for renewal now but it isn't until October.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you decide to jump, avoid Scottish Power an other rogue companies.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/bills-an...e-best-energy-companies-youve-never-heard-of/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes, fix them. Brexit will be a disaster and everything will go up, especially energy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Prices seldom come down!

After managing to keep my prices the same for 3 years by judicious switching I am just starting the process of switching now (as of yesterday) and am taking an 18 month freeze just to hedge my bets. I am moving from SSE to Flow Energy (a little 'un)!

OP - if you are not a member can I suggest you join the Martin Lewis Energy Club? Its free and very useful (and £30 cash back too on some deals).

Graham :smile2:


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

GMJ said:


> Prices seldom come down!
> 
> After managing to keep my prices the same for 3 years by judicious switching I am just starting the process of switching now (as of yesterday) and am taking an 18 month freeze just to hedge my bets. I am moving from SSE to Flow Energy (a little 'un)!
> 
> ...


Very good suggestion. It has worked very well for us thus far.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks all; fixed it is.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Energy bills only ever go one way, and its not down :frown2:!

Well done Barry, getting a mention of your pet hate/obsession into this thread :wink2:

Andy

I always fix mine for as long as possible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Energy bills only ever go one way, and its not down :frown2:!
> 
> *Well done Barry, getting a mention of your pet hate/obsession into this thread *:wink2:
> 
> ...


Bet its true though.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> Yes, fix them. Brexit will be a disaster and everything will go up, especially energy.


I'm with First Utility on their 2020 tariff.
FU promised me they could fix my duel fuel bill to £50 per month.
Earlier this week I had an email from them notifying me that they would be be adjusting my direct debit.
It's been reduced to £40 a month!


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

Prices may go up and there will be a period of uncertainty and change but all will level out. It has to be remembered that pretty much everyone who sells us anything is in competition with someone else, they will have to compete for our business to survive. A lower pound makes the UK more attractive for manufacturers who want to keep costs down and will mean more investment which will create jobs and prosperity.

Brexit will fee us from making contributions to support the failing economies of basket case countries, will allow us to be free of the dictats of unelected eurocrats and decide on out own laws and govern ourselves once more. There may be a price for freedom but its one worth paying for the future of the country.

In any case its academic, I doubt the Eurozone in its present form will exist in five years or less and when, not if, it collapses it will really hit the fan. Now is the time to get out with least damage and I suspect there are other euro member countries who would love to do the same.

I am willing to put my money where my mouth is, I did, I voted out and I actually came back from France to vote, that's how important I think it is. 

All just my opinion of course and just as valid as the opinion of those who vote to stay.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Meanwhile, back on the topic of fuel prices...

Lest this thread go the way of many others!

Graham:serious:


----------

